# Pet pigeon in Chicago



## chicagobrokr (Jun 29, 2010)

I understand that it is illegal to keep a pet pigeon in the city. However, there seem to be some exceptions to that, for example in cases where the pigeon is injured or otherwise not able to live in the wild. 

Could someone with knowledge about the laws please clarify this for me? 

I live in a high-rise condo in the South Loop. If I can talk my wife into it, I would like to give a pigeon a home, but only if there is an exception to the law that would allow this.

Hopefully, someone on this forum can give me some authoritative information concerning this.

BTW, moving to the suburbs is not an option.

Thank you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bumping up .. will try to reply to this tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi,

Below is the link on the Ordinance briefing the restriction on pigeons. Just click the section 7-12-387

http://www.animallaw.info/statutes/stusilodchicago_hillside.htm#chicago


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Chilangz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Below is the link on the Ordinance briefing the restriction on pigeons. Just click the section 7-12-387
> 
> http://www.animallaw.info/statutes/stusilodchicago_hillside.htm#chicago


Thank you, Chilangz .. I think it's pretty clear that pigeons as true pets or pigeons in a loft are illegal in Chicago .. I knew about the loft part but really had no idea that this statute was as restrictive as it is.

Terry


----------

